# Advice on old gas in car



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Assuming it runs halfway decent, I'd just put in a bottle of fuel system cleaner and fill it up with fresh gas.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Any special brand you've liked/had success with...????????


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Give the car a good shaking up and down to help mix the gas contents

Shoot a little bit of starting fluid in her to help.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Any special brand you've liked/had success with...????????



I usually use techron or gumout. many like seafoam.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Depending on how much is still in there, I usually just put fresh gas in the tank, at least 10 gallons, to refresh the old stale stuff. 

Many makers of additives to install if you want to. 

"Start your engine" is really great, It comes in a little can, that you pour in to renew old gas. It is a yellow and black with red 4 oz can sold in the small engine section of Wally world. 

Can says that it is for small engines, but it still works on vehicles too. 
I have used it on other than mowers myself, and it fires up fast after it gets pumped to the engine. 
Directions state 2 oz per gallon , but who knows what is in a tank?

use it first before adding fresh gas, get the car running, then add fresh gas to mix well. 

STP also makes a fuel system cleaner, that works well.


ED 


ED


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I personally would replace the filter first, then put fresh gas in it and spray some starter fuid down the intake.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Bigplanz said:


> I personally would replace the filter first, then put fresh gas in it and spray some starter fuid down the intake.


Big....Any idea where that filter is... and whether I will need that special gas line release clipy deal .....

TIA BIG


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

de-nagorg said:


> Depending on how much is still in there, I usually just put fresh gas in the tank, at least 10 gallons, to refresh the old stale stuff.
> 
> Many makers of additives to install if you want to.
> 
> ...


Ed... No kidding, I called the auto parts stores in Texas..... AZ/ORiley/Napa did not have it... but Advance does in both a spray and as an additive.....

If it doesn't start... I'll give it a try..... 

(Nice to have some ideas/contingencies..... Thanks

Peter


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

A video.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks BIG..... but that guy cheated... he used a lift and he's not 70 years old.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Ed... No kidding, I called the auto parts stores in Texas..... AZ/ORiley/Napa did not have it... but Advance does in both a spray and as an additive.....
> 
> If it doesn't start... I'll give it a try.....
> 
> ...


Peter; Walmart carries it and the price is less for the same thing. 

And Walmart is just about everywhere, they even put 2 stores in my community, and both do a booming business. 

Start your engine, may be hidden a bit, but it is there.


ED


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

de-nagorg said:


> Peter; Walmart carries it and the price is less for the same thing.
> 
> And Walmart is just about everywhere, they even put 2 stores in my community, and both do a booming business.
> 
> ...


Actually ED... I looked it up on my local Wallmart... and it was order only... However, I did not look it up on the Houston/Rosharon Walmart.

Might check it out tomorrow afternoon when I get there...... Thanks

Got a 3:45 shuttle to APort....Talk with ya later

...and thanks everyone for contingency ideas if that pup won't start...


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

A year isn't that long. I would start it and take to the gas station and top off the tank.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I agree with Mike in not being too worried about it. Lawn mowers, snowblowers, etc., particularly newer ones, yes, it can be a problem, but I would be surprised to hear that it is a problem with her car. A fuel system cleaner is a good idea, but I'd be more focused on the condition of the battery, tires, and belts than the gas.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

*Mike and Dexter* AND others that provided contingeny plans for me... were about dead on....

Dropped the battery in.... and it fired immediately and runs fine.

I did hit it with some STP gas/injector treatment as a basic precaution.... the tank ended up being full... so I really could not go dilute out the old with fresh gas.

But, thanks all for the contingency plans if I had had issues.... I am pretty much out in the country, 30 miles to anything, on a very tight time frame, my tools are what I could fit in a shaving kit on the plane... so I wanted contingency plans.

I had purchased starter fluid and a new filter and would have drained it had it not run fine.... have got to return the stuff, but have to return the battery core anyway.

Thanks for all the ideas... Just posted a craigs ad... if I can get a buyer out here in the country.

Best

Peter


----------



## u3b3rg33k (Jul 17, 2018)

it's only been sitting a year, it'll probably start just fine after it primes. I've had stuff sit way longer and not have problems. the only time i've seen issues is on old cars without air tight fuel systems (i.e. old jags)


----------

